# Werbung im Forum -> Mittel für Gentoo

## chilla

Hallo allerseits,

man hört ja immer mal wieder, das Gentoo manche Probleme hat. Das Liegt unter anderem an schlechter Organisation und Personalmangel. 

Ich weiss nicht, auf wen dieses Forum läuft, ob es der foundation gehört, oder einer privatperson - wie auch immer. Ich bin gewiss kein Fan von Werbung, aber ich würde sie beispielsweise hier im Forum liebend gerne in Kauf nehmen, wenn von den einnahmen, beispielsweise ein Student bezahlt wird, der seine Bachelorarbeit oder ähnliches über ein Thema schreibt, welches Gentoo nützlich ist und die Distribution vorran bringt. 

Von den Einnahmen kann soweiso niemand reich werden, aber bei den Zahlen hier würde es bei google Adsense vielleicht schon genügen, um einen Studenten ein kleins "Praktikantengehalt" während einer Studienarbeit zu zahlen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sowas zustande kommen würde. 

Ich studiere an der TU Braunschweig elektrotechnik - und gerade bei den Informatikern gibt es einige, die sich dafür interessieren würden, es jedoch nicht machen, weil andere Firmen ihnen 400 - 800€ pro Monat während der Bachelorarbeit zahlen. 

Was meint ihr?

----------

## schotter

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Was meint ihr?

 Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu.

----------

## xraver

Ich whre auch dafür wenn etwas dezentes wie Google AdWords im Forum vorhanden sein würden (im Head/Footer) - solange der Gewinn an die Gentoo Fundation geht.

Und wer absolut damit nicht klar kommt kann ja einen AdBlocker verwenden.

Anbei stellt sich mir eine andere Frage - darf die Fundation überhaupt Gewinne/Einnahmen machen?

----------

## manuels

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Anbei stellt sich mir eine andere Frage - darf die Fundation überhaupt Gewinne/Einnahmen machen?

 

Also ich wuerd mal _schaetzen_: Einnahmen auf jeden Fall.

Gewinne sind eine andere Sache.

----------

## chilla

Nunja, einnahmen muss sie ja machen können, denn von irgendwelchen Einnahmen muss sie da die infrastruktur zahlen. Ich weiss nur nich, ob sie auch Leute bezahlen darf. - wobei das ja auch keine richtige bezahlung in dem sinne ist, wenn ein student für seine Bachelorarbeit 20€/tag bekommt..

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mich würde das sehr wohl stören,

und die Behauptung man könne einfach einen Ad-Blocker einsetzen mag zwar zutreffen. Aber ich finde damit sollte man so nicht erst anfangen. Wenn google-AdWords dieses nervige Stück Software ist welches Schlagwörter grün hinterlegt und ein Amazon-Info oder ähnliches erzeugt. Finde ich das besonders nervig.

Ein Forum sollte wie ich finde Werbefrei bleiben. Bei einem Wiki stört mich dagegen ein dezentes Werbebild an der Seite nicht weiter.

Ein Student kann sich, wie ich das sehe gerne anderweitig ein paar Klicks verdienen. Z.b. indem er eine Seite Speziell für Werbung schaltet ein paar nette Worte dazu schreibt und den Link z.B. im Diskussions-Forum postet mit der bitte diese Seite 2 Wochen als Startseite zu verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

> beispielsweise ein Student bezahlt wird, der seine Bachelorarbeit oder ähnliches über ein Thema schreibt, welches Gentoo nützlich ist und die Distribution vorran bringt.

 

Was behindert einen Studenten denn in der aktuellen Situation eine Anfrage diesbezüglich an die Foundation zu stellen?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich denke nicht das es hier die Aufgabe der Foundation ist, Studenten in diesem Sinne zu unterstützen. Das können gerne Unternehmen tun die z.B. Gentoo verwenden. "Werbung" für Gentoo kann man anders wesentlich effektiver machen: In dem man interessante Artikel für diverse Zeitschriften schreibt oder eben ein Buch. Oder in dem man eine Private Webseite zum Thema Gentoo hostest oder der gleichen.

Stipendien für Studenten gibt es ja auch noch.. wie gesagt, ich halte diese Idee für eine Verschwendung von Geldern, Spenden etc.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls gegen Werbung. Mich nervt die Werbung im Internet wie auch sonstwo kolossal. Dauernd ist man gezwungen sich das anzusehen und anzuhören. Seitdem das im Privatfernsehen so zugenommen hat schaue ich es nur noch selten. Websites mit exzessiver Werbung verlasse ich auch umgehend.

Wenn es hier im Forum erstmal anfängt harmlos anfängt, ist es bis zu den PopUps nicht mehr weit... 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## sirro

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wenn google-AdWords dieses nervige Stück Software ist welches Schlagwörter grün hinterlegt und ein Amazon-Info oder ähnliches erzeugt. Finde ich das besonders nervig.

 

Nein, das ist was anderes. Adwords ist das was z.B. auf gentoo-wiki.com rechts ist.

----------

## xraver

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  Websites mit exzessiver Werbung verlasse ich auch umgehend.
> 
> 

 

Wir reden ja hier nicht von bunten Ad-Layern die quer über dem Bildschirm huschen sondern von dezenter Werbung z.b im Head Bereich der eh frei ist.

Wahrscheinlich wird man die Werbung schon anch dem 10nten Forums besuch übersehen - von da her ist es doch halb so wild.

Und ich selbst muss zugeben über Ad-Words schon so manch interessanten Link gefunden zu haben.

@ChrisJumper

Google Adwords kann man Farblich anpassen. Den Link sowie den Anzeigentext selber.

Oh Gott, nur mach ich schon Werbung für Google AdWords   :Shocked: 

----------

## xraver

Aber wir können hier debattieren wie wir wollen - Änderungen im Forum werden doch eh nie vorgenommen.

Von daher alles nur Gedankenspielerei.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Wenn google-AdWords dieses nervige Stück Software ist welches Schlagwörter grün hinterlegt und ein Amazon-Info oder ähnliches erzeugt. Finde ich das besonders nervig. 
> 
> Nein, das ist was anderes. Adwords ist das was z.B. auf gentoo-wiki.com rechts ist.

 

Oh Damit könnte ich auch leben! Weil sich das bequem durch ein Anpassen der Browser-Fenstergröße "ausblenden" lässt. Ich fürchte in meinem letzten Post war ich ein wenig zu gereizt. Aber es gibt diverse Foren bei denen das Lesen richtig Anstrengend wurde, wenn z.B. zwischen jedem Thread-Post ein bisschen Werbung eingefügt wurde.. oder die User Bilder in ihre Fußnoten setzen usw.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aber wir können hier debattieren wie wir wollen - Änderungen im Forum werden doch eh nie vorgenommen.
> 
> Von daher alles nur Gedankenspielerei.

 

Hihi stimmt auch wieder, aber man könnte sehr wohl den Link von gentoo.de oder den "direkten" forums.gentoo.de so umleiten das oben ein kurzer Frame mit Werbung geöffnet wird. Und darunter dann ganz normal das forum. Oder eben das man bei dem ersten Klick auf eine "Begrüßungswerbung" stößt.

Aber ich plädiere sowieso eher dafür dem Förderverein mal ein paar Euro zukommen zu lassen :)

----------

## think4urs11

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Ich weiss nicht, auf wen dieses Forum läuft, ob es der foundation gehört, oder einer privatperson

 

Ganz zu Anfang lief es auf dem Homeserver eines Devs, aber seit 'ewigen' Zeiten ist der Forenserver Teil der allgemeinen Gentoo-Infrastruktur.

Bezahlt wird das Ganze teils durch Spenden von Firmen, Verbänden wie OSL und natürlich nicht zuletzt durch private Spenden. Näheres dazu z.B. auf www.gentoo.org auf der rechten Seite.

Ob sich eine Mehrheit für mehr/offensivere Werbung finden würde wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Wiki ist außen vor da nicht Teil der offiziellen Infrastruktur, d.h. dessen Betreiber kann im wesentlichen machen was er will.

Und was bezahltes Arbeiten für Gentoo angeht gibt es z.B. den alljährlichen Google Summer of Code an dem Gentoo regelmäßig teilnimmt.

Die meisten der Devs beschäftigen sich aber aus reinem Interesse heraus mit Gentoo und nicht wg. des Geldes und sind da eher reserviert wenn es um das Thema geht.

Mir persönlich ist es sehr recht das die Foren werbefrei sind und z.B. auch die Signaturen rein textbasiert sind. Andere Foren sind alleine schon durch Riesen-Sigs ziemlich 'eklig' zu benutzen.

----------

## xraver

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Andere Foren sind alleine schon durch Riesen-Sigs ziemlich 'eklig' zu benutzen.

 

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

----------

## chilla

Ich muss dir auch zustimmen: Manche Foren übertreiben es mit der Werbung. Und wenn ich von Werbung rede meine ich auch nicht irgendwas großes, buntes, was einfach nur nervt. Ich finde das Beispiel von gentoo-wiki.com ehrlichgesagt sehr gut. Omnipräsent, aber niemals so aufdringlich, dass es die nutzung der seite einschränkt. 

@xraver: wieso werden nie änderungen im Forum vorgenommen? Mangels entscheidungsfähigkeit? Hat niemand Zeit, sich darum zu kümmern? Oder versuchen leute zwanghaft an irgendwelchen dingen festzuhalten? Ich weiss es nicht, da ich nicht so sehr aktiv bin. 

@chrisjumper: Viele Studenten würden sich gerne für Linuxdistributionen engagieren. Und wissenschaftliche Arbeiten wären dafür sehr gut geeignet. Problem ist nur, dass im Informatikbereich eigentlich kein Student das Problem hat, dass er seine Arbeit unbezahlt an der Uni schreiben müsste. Ich kenne bei Etechnikern oder Informatikern niemanden, der nicht auf Anhieb eine nettes Unternehmen gefunden hat, wo er praxisnah seine Arbeit schreiben darf und dafür auch noch ein bisschen Geld bekommt (meistens nnur 400 - 800€, aber immerhin). Als Student hat man meistens wenig Geld in der Tasche und da ist soas gerne gesehen. Da ist es selbstverständlich, dass man das nicht unbezahlt macht, wenn es auch anders geht. Problem: Die meisten wissen garnicht, ob es irgendwie die Möglichkeit gäbe, dass irgendeine foundation auch ein paar kreuzer zum lebnsunterhat abdrückt, wenn man sich 3-6 monate 8h/tag für eine Arbeit, bzw für die Distributio aufopfert. [/code][/bug][/quote]

----------

## schmidicom

Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht wo und wie viel Gentoo für seine Linux-Distribution Werbung macht. Jedoch ist es mir schon passiert dass ich von Gentoo reden kann und keiner, oder nur sehr wenige, wissen das dass eine Linux-Distribution ist.

Die meisten Fragen dann immer:

Gentoo? Was ist das?

Und dabei handelt es sich um Leute die ebenfalls im IT Bereich tätig sind.

Gentoo dürfte schon etwas mehr Werbung machen als nur bei einer alljährlichen Google Summer of Code Veranstaltung. Und um das Geld für so was einzuholen hätte ich nichts dagegen wenn es in diesem Forum etwas Werbung hätte die nicht störend wirkt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *chilla wrote:*   

> wieso werden nie änderungen im Forum vorgenommen? Mangels entscheidungsfähigkeit? Hat niemand Zeit, sich darum zu kümmern?

 

Hauptsächlich deshalb weil es letzten Endes nur drei Leute gibt bzw. gab die sich gut genug mit dem Forensetup/phpBB/etc. auskennen um da 'effektiv was reißen zu können'. Von diesen drei ist einer aber praktisch gar nicht mehr da, ein zweiter nimmt eine längere Auszeit nach längerer intensivster Beschäftigung mit dem Zeugs (UTF8-Umstellung) und der dritte hat anscheinend auch nicht wirklich die Zeit um hier größere Dinge zu ändern.

Eine neue search-Engine für die Foren ist schon seit ca. 2 Jahren in der Pipeline, soweit ich weiß auch schon betatauglich. Wann die allerdings live gehen wird ... keine Ahnung.

----------

## xraver

 *chilla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xraver: wieso werden nie änderungen im Forum vorgenommen? 

 

Think4UrS11 hat das Problem schon treffend beschrieben.

Was aber mich zu Meinung ist, das ich mich noch an einen Thread erinnern kann wo wir über Spoiler-Boxen für das Forum diskutierten. Unabhängig der verschiedenen Meinungen endetet die Diskussion auch damit das selbst wenn wir Spoiler-Boxen wollten diese doch nie eingebaut werden.

Ich finde das einfach schade das sich das Forum nicht entwickeln darf ;(.

Dabei sind es z.b für die Werbung nur 3 Zeilen Code die man in 5min einbauen kann. Selbst die Integration der Spoiler Boxen dürfte nicht lange dauern. Aber es findet sich eben keiner dafür.

----------

## amne

Wir bekommen über forum-mods@gentoo.org immer wieder Angebote für Werbung herein, unsere (heisst in dem Fall nicht nur forum-mods sondern auch infra und co) momentane Philosophie ist allerdings, dass wir darauf verzichten wollen. Wir haben genug Infrastruktur für Server und Co. Was Entwicklung und Co angeht läuft hier generell weniger über (bezahlte) Auftragsarbeiten (was eine DA in meinen Augen hier wäre) sondern eben generelles Engagement von Freiwilligen.

----------

## chilla

 *amne wrote:*   

> Was Entwicklung und Co angeht läuft hier generell weniger über (bezahlte) Auftragsarbeiten 

 

Eine Bachelorarbeit, bei der ein Student 20€/Tag bekommt ist zwar in diesem Sinne "bezahlt" - aber das Wort "bezahlt" ist hier ziemlich vermessen. 

Das viele Arbeiten von freiwilligen übernommen werden, bedeutet ja nicht, dass auch mal was bezahlt werden kann, soweit geld vorhanden ist. Daher wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, einfach mal ausschreibungen zu machen und Themen für Arbeiten zu sammeln. Ich denke, Portage hat durchaus ein paar Ecken, gerade in Zusammenhang mit Crossdev, wo sich hervorragend eine Arbeit drüber schreiben liesse. 

Man muss nur herausbekommen, ob Gentoo-user das wirklich wollen. Vielleicht sollte man auf gentoo.org oder hier im forum einfach mal längere Zeit eine Umfrage laufen lassen. Da die foundation die User vertritt, wird sie bei Positivem Ergebnis die Geschichte in gang setzen, bzw. ausschreiben, an was es mangelt.

----------

## amne

 *chilla wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Was Entwicklung und Co angeht läuft hier generell weniger über (bezahlte) Auftragsarbeiten  
> 
> Eine Bachelorarbeit, bei der ein Student 20€/Tag bekommt ist zwar in diesem Sinne "bezahlt" - aber das Wort "bezahlt" ist hier ziemlich vermessen.

 

Schon klar.  :Wink: 

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Das viele Arbeiten von freiwilligen übernommen werden, bedeutet ja nicht, dass auch mal was bezahlt werden kann, soweit geld vorhanden ist. Daher wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, einfach mal ausschreibungen zu machen und Themen für Arbeiten zu sammeln. Ich denke, Portage hat durchaus ein paar Ecken, gerade in Zusammenhang mit Crossdev, wo sich hervorragend eine Arbeit drüber schreiben liesse. 
> 
> Man muss nur herausbekommen, ob Gentoo-user das wirklich wollen. Vielleicht sollte man auf gentoo.org oder hier im forum einfach mal längere Zeit eine Umfrage laufen lassen. Da die foundation die User vertritt, wird sie bei Positivem Ergebnis die Geschichte in gang setzen, bzw. ausschreiben, an was es mangelt.

 

Ich glaube momentan ist da der beste Ansatz der von Think4URS11 schon erwähnte SoC von google.

----------

## ian!

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Von diesen drei ist einer aber praktisch gar nicht mehr da...

 

Huhu!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Earthwings

Foren mit Werbung/Spam sind doch für den Alltagsgebrauch zu vergessen. Um Geld zu verdienen, können wir besser amne mit ner Gitarre losschicken  :Razz: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Foren mit Werbung/Spam sind doch für den Alltagsgebrauch zu vergessen. Um Geld zu verdienen, können wir besser amne mit ner Gitarre losschicken 

 

Vergiss es, mit der Klampfe kriegt der nichtmal ein Murauer bezahlt  :Razz: 

----------

